# motor help



## RAYM (Jan 18, 2010)

Picked up this 7.5 evinrude really cheap
it looks rough and ran rough but like I said it was really cheap the lever on the hood lock is broken so how can I get it open and not do more damage and how can I find out 
the year and model


----------



## RAYM (Jan 18, 2010)

Figured it out its a 1981


----------

